# All the signs but nothing..



## anthonyjames (Apr 5, 2010)

So I have a total of 7 does.  One kindled a little over 1 week ago.  Another had babies on the wire and then ate part.

3 others are gathering all the hay I give them and stuff in their mouth and wander the cage then dig in the nest boxes which is filled with pine shavings and straw.

I come out the next day and they proceed to eat all the hay and straw.  What does that mean.  The should be kindling between now and Wed/Thurs.  Am I going to run into issues and am I going to have to spend time outside at night to make sure they don't have the kits on the wire?  And what do I use for fur or insulation with the other bedding?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a doe due on the 7th.  It is normal, ime, for the does to eat their bedding before actually kindling.  just keep supllying them with it until it's time.  Just before they kindle, they will pull fur and line the nest box wth their fur, alond with the straw/hay.  

As for the doe who had her litter on the wire, was this her first time?  did she have thenest box put up several days in advance?  Sometimes this happens with first time moms, but if it continues, it's best to cull them from your breeding program.

Also, what is your set up for houseing with the nestboxes?  Do you have nest boxes that attach to the side of the cage?  again, ime, this is the best setup.


----------

